# Bulk SMS Provider in India



## a_to_z123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Friends,

My uncle has a coaching centre and he wants to send updates through SMS to all the students about the schedule of the classes and other promotional purposes.

I would like to know about some trusted, good and cheap Bulk SMS service providers in India.

It is urgent please help!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

Try :-
*160by2.com
*way2sms.com
Just register and start sending msgs from internet to phones. 
Keep in mind that you get a word limit of 120 words or so and the msg will also display advertisements powered by the sms service provider .


----------



## a_to_z123 (Apr 30, 2010)

No no you didn't get it!

I wanted a service like you get ads and promotions on cellphone. Not a manual internet based sms service.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 30, 2010)

@OP
Have a look at these sites.

smsintegra.com
smslivein.com


----------



## a_to_z123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Rajkumar... My problem is solved 
Long live digit forum!!!


----------



## eman (May 5, 2010)

Thanks. I didnt know the word "management" 
My English is not so good.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 27, 2010)

Is there any free SMS service to send international messages?

My Best Friend's birthday is coming next month. He lives in Dubai.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 29, 2010)

As said before, 160by2 can send SMS to UAE.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 31, 2010)

knight17 said:


> As said before, 160by2 can send SMS to UAE.



Thank You knight17 :C_smile:


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 31, 2010)

any site for UK excluding cbfsms


----------

